# Spooler SubSystem App has encountered a problem and needs to close.



## Sincere (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey guys here's an error code I keep getting numerous times in Windows XP. The exact error message is as follows:

"Spooler SubSystem App has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience."

I really have no idea where to start to get rid of this error message. I am also having a problem accessing my task manager (ctrl+alt+del). When I do try to access my task manager by hitting ctrl+alt+del only a slight bottom portion of the task manager window will show up and the rest of the window will not appear.

I am running Windows XP Home edition, with Service Pack 2 installed.

Please help!! Thanks!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324757

See if this helps.


----------



## Sincere (Oct 11, 2005)

Nope, didn't work. Most of everything checked out fine. Still getting the same error message.


----------

